# Poof the light goes on



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

POOF!......THE LIGHT GOES OFF! 



An 82-year-old man goes for a physical. All of his tests come back normal, so the doctor says:

"Harry, everything looks great. How are you doing mentally and emotionally? Are you at peace with God?"

Harry replies: "God and I are best mates. He knows I have poor eyesight, so he's fixed it. When I get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom..........poof!..........the light goes on. When I'm done.........poof!.........the light goes off."

"Wow, that's incredible" remarks the doctor.

A little later in the day, the doctor calls Harry's wife. "Mrs. White," he says, "Harry is doing fine, but I had to call you, because I'm in awe of his relationship with God. Is it true that he gets up during the night and poof!..........the light goes on in the bathroom. When he's done.....poof!..........the light goes off?" 

"OH GOOD GRIEF!" Mrs.White bellows, 
"He's p**ing in the fridge again!"


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That made us laugh!

Gerald


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

You are talking about my father-in-law!

Joking aside, dementia is serious problem for relatives - the afflicted do all sorts of weird things.

Colin


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

camallison said:


> You are talking about my father-in-law!
> 
> Joking aside, dementia is serious problem for relatives - the afflicted do all sorts of weird things.
> 
> Colin


oh dear!! i must have been demented for the last ten years then, i'm only 43!


----------



## Zimee (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant, that did bring a smile.

Zimee :lol:


----------

